# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > МОД IN-KU >  Структура ОО МОД «Интернациональный Дом Творчества»

## Mazaykina

Представляем вам структуру нашей совместной организации и тех, кто на страницах этого раздела сможет ответить вам на любые вопросы, связанные с Движением.

*Президент Движения* * Марина Зайкина,* выполняет работу по связям со всеми представительствами Движения  в разных странах, которое носит не номинальный международный характер, а реальный, ведь, хотя участники движения или пользователи форума  проживают в разных странах, у всех у них есть одна общая черта, а именно: говорят и пишут на русском языке. Поэтому, сегодня мы говорим о статусе международного *русскоязычного* Движения.  И именно поэтому первое представительство нашего движения было открыто в России.
Исполнительным органом  Движения является 
*Совет Международного общественного Движения*

*Председатель Совета* -  *Костров Владимир*, он же отвечает за работу всех структур МОД на территории Российской Федерации.  

Совет выбирается в количестве 12 человек, кандидатуры могут предлагаться как членами Совета, так и активными участниками Движения, независимо от времени участия в нем и утверждатся Президентом. 
*Член Совета должен быть*:
·         авторитетным среди участников Движения, 
·         заинтересованным в пропагандировании идей Движения 
·         активным пользователем сайта и форума IN-KU

     Совет назначает *Полномочных Представителей* в регионах, которые:

несут идеи Движения в своих странах, республиках и областях;обладают полномочиями выступать от имени Движения перед государственными структурами, медиа, общественными организациями и т.д.;могут рекомендовать и выдвигать кандидатуры Региональных Организаторов и Активистов Движения для получения ими соответствующих документов под свою ответственность.
Статус Полномочного Представителся получает *только тот*  активист Движения, который когда-либо присутствовал на встречах и был знаком с организаторами Движения в реале.

*Региональный Организатор*- это активный участник Движения, который проводит или желает проводить частные или городские мероприятия под эгидой нашего Движения, который несет его идеи в своем городе и заинтересован в его продвижении на местах.  Региональный организатор может создавать в своем городе подразделения Движения и ходатайствовать о получении его участникам  статуса *Активного Участника* движения. 
  Каждый, кто получает  документ Полномочного Представителя, Регионального Организатора или Активного участника Движения, вносится в соответствующий реестр (список), который будет выставлен на всеобщее обозрение на сайте и форуме  IN-KU.com вместе с уставом и программными документами. 
  Все желающие получить статус Регионального представителя или Активиста Движения должны будут подать запрос Президенту и их кандидатуры будут обсуждаться Советом и Полномочными Представителями. 

[IMG]http://*********org/979311.jpg[/IMG]

----------

